# The Worlds Biggest Stash?



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy Crap!!! Take a look at the size of this stash.
Aren't you insanely green with envy????

Marcus Oakley writes .
While we happen to be visiting my in-laws for the 4th of July holiday, my lovely mother-in-law, Bonney let me take a peek at her awesomely huge yarn stash.

Viewing this stash is like walking into a gothic cathedral: it inspires those in its presence to renew their belief in God (or knitting, as it were).

The room itself is sort of separate from the rest of the house, and may be the quietest place Ive ever been. Thanks to the yarn, it has recording studio-worthy soundproofing, so its just you, the yarn, and that unsettling sound of the blood rushing through your head.

Bonney has been collecting this yarn for years, bravely taking in stride her familys varied remarks about it. Personally, I cant help but feel honored to be in the presence of all this fiber. At the same time, I like the lived-in quality of the stash room  it reflects the way that Bonney actively uses her stash as a resource and inspiration, instead of an untouchable Museum of Yarn.

Though if she wanted to, I think she could start charging admission.

I feel obligated to say that THIS ISN'T ALL of Bonneys yarn. The living culture that is her yarn stash has long since spread down the stairs, and into several other rooms, where its started growing baby yarn colonies.

Its easy to make fun of someone who has such an obscenely large collection of yarn, but really, arent you just deeply jealous? Not me, because I get free yarn!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Holy mackerel! I don't even know what to say about this. There is more yarn here than in my LYS.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Just let us know when Bonney goes into the online yarn selling business!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Someone needs an eBay business. It seems wonderfully well organized, unlike my families k-rap.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually started dribbling!! So envious .... And, it's in the UK??!!!

Vickie xox


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I believe a secret location somewhere in America.

It'd have to be a secret location otherwise every ardent knitter would decend upon Bonney's place. :lol:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG!! I will PM you my full name and any other details needed to be put into her will!! No. I'm not joking. I'm very serious!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow now that's a stash,makes me feel much better,mine a drop in a bucket compeared to that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!
She is better organized than mine!!!!!! I'm only in two rooms...and in my defense I inherited 75% of my stash from my Mom.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Holy yarn, Batman! Lol Wait till I show my sons this. They'll quit yapping about my stash! Matter of fact, so will I. Lol


----------



## suelou (Aug 10, 2012)

omg and i though i had some yarn i cant wait to show all those who tell me i dont need to bu any more,lol my journey has just begun i have many years of yarn puchases to look forward to. Yipee


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. I would like to go just sit in there for awhile and just drool.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!!! Overwelming abundance.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

(Sigh)

Makes me happy just looking at it.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm...she might have a couple more skeins than me, haha. Actually I don't know how much I have as it is spread in at least 3 places.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

can I have your MIL mine was a sewer but not any more my mother is a knitter but has nothing compared to this stash


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madre de Dios!!! Mother of God...how did that ever happen!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like my dream place to be.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW she has enough yarn in ther to fill at least 3 large yarn shops.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Contender for "She who dies with the most yarn wins." Jealous, very jealous.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That is by far the best yarn stash I have ever seen wow


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

omggggggg what a stash wowwwwww could I use that, she could start a business


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I so want to be her best friend! LOL That is awesome!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW what a stash. Although if it were mine I would have to try to keep in colour sections! Way too much to go searching for just "that" particular yarn lol


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I too started dribbling,in my dreams!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

There's more yarn there than in the wool shops.


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that is a stash. It's a dream come true.WOW!!!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Makes my 10 skeins seem rather pitiful, LOL.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Oh my makes my stash look pathetic


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Does she keep buying yarn? She will never get that yarn knit!!!! OMgoodness!!! ;0)


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

KNITBUDDY said:


> All I can say is WOW. I would like to go just sit in there for awhile and just drool.


I wouldn't be able to sit, I'd have torun around feeling the yarn, every last skein!


----------



## Jane Baker (Nov 28, 2011)

Please, everyone, post a picture of your stash!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it a yarn shop or someone's stash?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Swampygirl, you never have to buy another ball of yarn for the rest of your life. Visit more often. Next time I am in the LYS. I am going to behave myself.


----------



## MaiseyMay (Aug 21, 2012)

WOW my idea of heaven. Makes my stash look very sorry for itself..


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting these pics. I showed this to my husband who thought I had a big wool stash!! Hopefully it will keep him quiet re my stash for a while!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Her stash even has enough qualtity of one color that you could actually make something with it. I have a relatively small stash and not enough of one color to really make things with. There are a few like an afghan someone started and didn't finish and that I don't know how to do. If I really wanted another afghan, I would learn how to crochet and finish it. It would be fun to just be able to go into the room and pick out whatever you felt like and make something!


----------



## anjomi (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm jealous. Wish I lived next door to Bonney.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy cow! That IS a lot of yarn!! I'd have a field day in there!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Some of these pictures have been posted earlier. There was also one of her lying nude (well, it looked like she was nude, it was supposed to look like she was nude) on a couch, all covered with yarn.

There were many comments pro and con, some quite judgemental (accent on the "mental"). There was a lot more information about the owner of the stash....that she knits for charity. I hope she does....but I think she'd do the charities more good if she'd share some of her yarn with others who would also knit for charities.

I showed the other pictures to DH and I will show him these too!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Wow, you have as much as I do in my yarn shop. You might think about opening up one in your area lol.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, dear.


----------



## PKITTY1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just moved and had twenty bankers boxes of various yarns. That didn't include the larger boxes and totes that had yarn that I didn't have time to sort. It is currently in the closet in my sewing room. Reason I bring it up? I feel blessed. I'm sure your relative does too


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

MaiseyMay said:


> WOW my idea of heaven. Makes my stash look very sorry for itself..


Ohhh, I am so very jealous..but I need to use up what I have before I can get anymore, anyway....


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

I will show these pictures to anyone in my family who says I have too much yarn!! Hah!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK..I just want to say...thats an addiction...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy crap! I am in awe!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It's like having your own private yarn shop. I would so love to meet Bonney. She is my kind of woman.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I don't know I see a couple of shelves that can hold some more!!! there is never enough!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

If the country ever has a yarn shortage this gal will be a millionaire


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would start a business and have knitting gatherings...


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

You married well Ma'am! 
The next time my husband complains, I'm showing him these pictures.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

No, I wouldn't want to be that inundated with anything.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Now I have a wonderful picture to show my husband when he says I have to much yarn. This is proof that you can't have to much in my opinion.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that is more yarn than I have seen in some yarn stores. Incredible!!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Let me in there!...Please?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wonder if she plans to ever use it up? You would have to live a few lifetimes.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Envious? Not me. I would be overwhelmed to have that much yarn around me taking up space. I'm not a fan of excess. Didn't we see this picture here a week or two ago?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought I saw on a discount knitting business website that there was an auction and the woman had tons (I mean tons) of yarn and they were in boxes. A whole warehouse to sell. My mother had material she stashed away since I was in grade school. Why do people do this? I guess we can call them hoarders, but why do they do this?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

that is the motherload!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

My mouth just fell to the floor.. holy cow... wow.. wait, I think I need some smelling salt, I'm feeling a bit faint just looking at all of this. Well, good for her, I'm just envious that isn't my stash.. haha Oh lordy I just saw something I would want from there.. all her baby yarn..haha


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

how in the world would you begin to know what you have and then how to sort it?


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome! I will no longer feel even remotely guilty about the (relatively small number of) bins of yarn in my attic.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes very jealous!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lucky you~ You get access to free yarn without having to buy, store and organize it! That stash is AMAZING!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW, I actually sat at my computer with my jaw dropped and druling ha ha, I know ladies lets find out where she lives and ROB HER :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

holy mackel I thought I had a yarn obsession but she bets be by a long shot!! will have to show my son that I'm not the only one will tons of yarn!!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Holy Crap!!! Take a look at the size of this stash.
> Aren't you insanely green with envy????
> 
> Marcus Oakley writes .
> ...


If you ever need to decrease your stash.....let me know.....I could use some yarn!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, that is obscene! No one would ever knit that up or even find what they wanted when they had time to knit!


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

It is so easy to get the yarn bug! When I began knitting again after a break of nearly 20 yrs I was only going to buy what I needed when I needed. Ha ha! The yarn bug decided otherwise. Everytime I go on ebay, I just happen to see the yarn I must have to knit that sweater I really need. But, I then see something else that the yarn bug says I really need. And so it goes, on and on and on and on................Help!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I most certainly am green with envy!!!My stash is just a drop in the bucket comapred to this! Good for Bonnie!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's not a stash. That's an arsenal !!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I just had to send this to my hubby so he can see what a REAL stash looks like!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

what a sale after she dead, for she cannot possibly use all that yarn in her life time


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just way too much yarn. Looks like she has really gone overboard. Even if she knits for charity, is she really ever going to knit up all that yarn? Think of all the money that she has used to amass it. My stash is just an eensy bit of hers and I thought I had quite a lot, at least enough to keep me busy knitting for several years. 

Sue


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Let me know when I can come over to shop, lol.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Can we all come by for a day and bring just our needles? That's our kind of party!


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Did someone say "Obsessive Compulsive???


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG Where to start for stash buster project????


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

I imagine all that yarn will keep her busy for a spell. LOL


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wow.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

she needs to knit or crochet 24-7 and hire knitters. hope she enjoys doing this


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

What does she do in her spare time :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! And hubby said I had enough yarn and not to get more! My piddling amount isn't even worthy of mention in comparison to this!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in almost the same boat. I can't live long enough to use up all of mine -- but this lady has me beat!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

GASP ! ! ! 
I can't believe my eyes !
Well, now I have some news - - I just used up the last of my yarn stash - - and I did it deliberately   
I've been making Christmas afghans and scarves for the homeless veterans and was determined to use up my stash.
My problem now is - - OMG ! ! ! I have no more yarn in the house. This is worse than running out of toilet paper. Even during the few times I took a hiatus from knitting/crocheting I had yarn in the house. 
I think I'm having a panic attack! ! ! Ahhhhhhhhhh ! ! !


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, at first I thought it was a store. I wish I had that space in my house.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Must be nice to have a store full of yarn at ones fingertips at all times. but with that much I would have a hard time deciding what to use . my one tote is enough for me to come up with what colors to make a lap robe out of.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know my husband would pitch a fit if I ever go close to it... as it is we are using 1 room for my dolls and his instruments. If we needed a room for my yarn too I think he would move out...


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my Lord!!!! she should open her own yran store.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Good Grief!
All Bonnie needs now is a moth infestation.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh yay thats great news... now you can go and buy more yarn.. think of the thrill of the hunt?? start going through second hand stores for sweaters to unravel if you don't have the cash on hand... I am doing quick fast projects for gifts and so every week I start something new... what a great feeling... I have always taken weeks on end to finish a simple scarf...LOL so now my knitting as sped up a little and my projects are going much faster.. I love looking for something new to knit.. I actually have 3 super super savers that I am going to get used up here soon... if all goes well.. I want to get it wittled down so when we move I don't have as much to pack up and loose.. 



nanap said:


> GASP ! ! !
> I can't believe my eyes !
> Well, now I have some news - - I just used up the last of my yarn stash - - and I did it deliberately
> I've been making Christmas afghans and scarves for the homeless veterans and was determined to use up my stash.
> ...


----------



## BBLEADER (May 22, 2012)

i'M DROOLING..... :-D


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Some of these pictures have been posted earlier. There was also one of her lying nude (well, it looked like she was nude, it was supposed to look like she was nude) on a couch, all covered with yarn.
> 
> There were many comments pro and con, some quite judgemental (accent on the "mental"). There was a lot more information about the owner of the stash....that she knits for charity. I hope she does....but I think she'd do the charities more good if she'd share some of her yarn with others who would also knit for charities.
> 
> I showed the other pictures to DH and I will show him these too!


There was a post that stated something like ...Hi my name is_____ and I am a yarn aholic. I am paraphrasing but there should be some sensitivity about people who NEED to attend 12 step meetings for life threatining addictions ( my self included). I think admin erased that post. people can be judgmental or say hurtful without meaning it. Please do not judge by a book by it's cover.


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

I would love to go live with Bonney. I will pay rent!!!!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am also drooling. This is amazing, my family would crack up if I had this much stuff, mine is a drop in the ocean.


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

How do you get free yarn? I could use some.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, that looks like my place except not so well organized. I also sew quilts, counted cross stitch and crochet doilies with size 10 thread plus knit/crochet with yarn.

Does this lady have a knitting machine or just knit/crochet quickly. If she does the latter, please advise how to make items quicker. I need help!

I'm in one garage bay of a 4 car garage and then "all" over the house. Nothing is allowed in the kitchen as it would become "sticky." HA


----------



## jamarshall15 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yup, she wins the title.

And my DH thought my room was bad.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I would suggest she start a legacy of teaching others to knit, free yarn included as long as the project stays at her "studio". Great potential there. Shame to let it go unused for so many years.


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

WOW,And my daughter says ive got to much wool.Love to just go into this room and look.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Does she do a lot of knitting , or just buying ?That sure is a lot of yarn . Never need to go to the store to buy yarn when an urge strikes to make a project .


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree that is probably the largest amount of yarn I have ever seen in one place. It certainly would be handy though. You would have almost any yarn you were wanting right a hand, once you found it. I liked the reference to the growing baby or satilite colonys. That first picture is fantastic.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow more pics of her stash. It really makes me think of a LYS.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! She has enough to open her on store.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Crikey Moses ! All I have is little box in a cupboard !

I think there is more there than our local shop.


----------



## Kendall (May 10, 2012)

all I can say is OMG


----------



## Perickson (Oct 16, 2012)

That would truly be heaven. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

nanap said:


> GASP ! ! !
> I can't believe my eyes !
> Well, now I have some news - - I just used up the last of my yarn stash - - and I did it deliberately
> I've been making Christmas afghans and scarves for the homeless veterans and was determined to use up my stash.
> ...


I love your "running out of toilet paper" comment. Reminds me of the fact that I take at least 4 projects on a road trip; if I ran out it would be like not having a seat belt on.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, you got me, I am green with envy. She probably never has that moment of "If I could only find the right color"


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! :shock: 

I'm hysterical laughing....with envy!!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Well now, I don't feel so bad about my stash.. I would just sit and look at all that yarn for hours...LOL


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

That is insane, wonderfully insane. Wonder how long it would take a person to actually knit up all of that. I am going to show these pictures to my husband who keeps telling me I should divest myself of some of my relatively small stash!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not jealous, I feel sorry for her. Not saying anything more.


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

God I wish I lived closer I would never have to go yarn shopping ever again lol. Hope she lives close to u and shares her stash with u!!! She has enough for a lifetime and could also open up a lys also. Enjoy!!!


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

What an "Alice in Wonderland" feeling you must get when you enter this heavenly room...I love it!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Definitely a compulsive thing going on here. At least it's not cats, and you're probably not going to injure yourself if you trip on something.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Yarn is like chocolate.....you can never get enough, but this would come close! 8>D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Judyr, hoarding a craft is not unusual as I have an entire garage bay filled with fabric that most have been given to me and of course I have bought lots of it.

I bought the fabric when it was $2.00 or $3.00 per yard years ago as today some of that same fabric is $9.00 to $10.00 per yard. I am particular about the fabric people want to give me as some cannot be used for charity quilts.

I also donate to our local fire department who are called to lots of accident scenes so they have a larger than baby quilt but not twin sized blanket to put around people who may have simply ran outside when their house was on fire in their jammies or to put around the shoulders of people from a car accident where their coat was not on them. They dearly love to see me at their entrance door. I also make soft cotton toys for the children who needs something to hang onto when they are crying.

I know there will be material items left when I'm gone but have instructed children to just throw it inside the casket and I'll work on it in the next life. Just kidding.

I also knit/crochet/counted cross stitch/quilt and make clothing for grandchildren. So I'm busy daily.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I AM jealous - what a wonderful mother-in-law to have! Lucky you.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow!! Much more than my stash. It's better than walking into any store.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

What a lucky couple of in laws to have the same passion and humour it seems. I would like to know a bit more about Bonney. Does she knit constantly? Or does she have to fight the time like alot of us have to. The fact that you get freebies, I think she would be a great MIL and you a great DIL to appreciate it as you do.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Yarn is like chocolate.....you can never get enough, but this would come close! 8>D


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

omg i thought my trunkfull was a load :?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorta reminds me of my sister's stash.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW I just saw Heaven. Love all the colors


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, what a stash! At least it's organized. I would love to be in the midst of all that color!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy Tamoles!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh ho ho!! She is the queen of Stash!!!!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW........Wonderful....must make her feel so happy just knowing she has all that lot.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got to say you ladies have had me laughing at your reactions to Bonney's stash.

I don't know who Bonney is I just came across this article on the net yesterday. 
But yes, having her as a knitting neighbour would be handy.

Thank you all for brightening my day. Hope it did yours too!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy crap is right. I wonder what all this is worth in $$$$$$
Did she ever figure that out? 
Where does she live? Im comming.


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

Holy Knitting Needles------I'd say she was a hoarder,but aren't you glad it's not junk? That is more than any shop I have ever been in.Lucky her,lucky you!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm green with envy!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

You could open a store! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

OH it can't be that big. I still see some floor space.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

And my husband thought i had a lot of wool wait till i show him this .


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

jees luis!!!!! looks like a proper yarn shop!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

God bless her, she's a person after my own heart. That's almost exactly what my fabric stash looks like.


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow she could open a wool shop


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW you could live two lifetimes and not put a dent in it. If she sells any let us know.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I never saw anything like this. May be you should think about selling some? I also noticed you have a knotted like yarn which usually means an expensive merino or silk. A shame to waste them. 
Yasmina B


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

:shock: I'm drooling!!! But i especially loved your remark of: The living culture that is her yarn stash has long since spread down the stairs, and into several other rooms, where its started growing baby yarn colonies. :lol:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That's Obscene!!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow now that's a stash!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> I've got to say you ladies have had me laughing at your reactions to Bonney's stash.
> 
> I don't know who Bonney is I just came across this article on the net yesterday.
> But yes, having her as a knitting neighbour would be handy.
> ...


Hahaha, it would have been a good idea to read more closely before we all started drooling over the pix.....actually, I'm more envious of the SPACE in that room than the amount of yarn, (impressive though it is)   I have a fairly healthy sized stash, but it is all in boxes so knowing what I actually have is such a mission I end up buying more....   which only adds to the storage problem!! Ah, well, I will use it all some day.....(planning on living to be 200, :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

And I thought I had a big stash!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm probably going to be in the minority but I'll risk it and say--I don't think I would want that much stash even if I had the room. Now my reasoning.

It would be easy to keep overlooking that really special yarn hiding among all that color.

If I picked a pattern I really liked, there probably wouldn't be enough in any dye lot to do what I planned.

The temptation to have too many WIPs would be overwhelming.

I'm one of those that picks a pattern (I don't design) and with the exception of substituting yarns, usually go with the designers suggestion. It's the design that attracts me. I know, I'm not adventuresome. 

My stash covers less than 50 skeins and fits nicely in the closet except for current projects (no more than 2 at a time). p.s. I'm sure I'm not alone--so 'fess up!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Where would you start?? Actually it would be a lot of fun putting colors together to make just about anything!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Must be what heaven is like.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

My kind of hoarder!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

It does look like she could open a store.


----------



## kristenskuddles (Sep 14, 2011)

Omg.... I can't believe someone's else's stash beats mine!! Lol.... Love it


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Holy Crap!!! Take a look at the size of this stash.
> Aren't you insanely green with envy????
> 
> Marcus Oakley writes .
> ...


Unless there is something else going on here, such as she has people knitting for her for a living or she sells yarn there is nothing in the least here to be envious of. Just my not so humble opinion...this in one word is sad.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think she will get through that stash in a lifetime. I'm sure she could begin a wool shop. I'm sure she has some rare yarn there.


----------



## etta joyce (Oct 3, 2012)

I am in awe ! Has anyone checked out her freezer? Cupboard yarn, floor yarn & freezer yarn, Good for her, she is doing very well.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

She should open up her own yarn store - speechless.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I envy her space more than the yarn...would like part of the yarn but really would love that kind of space.


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

msdotsy1,I don't see anything sad about this, as her DIL says she is a lovely lady, nothing sad about her.....Just loves her yarn.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! What I wouldn't give to just sit in that room! Pure heaven! OMG!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Doogie, my thoughts exactly. anyway what are you doing up at this time of morning,shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!! Just to be in this room must have been inspirational!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Paradise


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

so that is what heaven looks like


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. I no longer feel guilty about my stash! :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I think that would give me nightmares!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW :lol:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

All of that yarn might bre nice to look at but since some of the old and new pictures look the same, there may be problems using it. Many yarns that are exposed to light and dust for extended time tend to fade on the outside which taints most of the ball.
I recieved two balls of Dazzleaire yarn to use to test a knitting machine. They were faded due to light and dust exposure but fine for testing. I made big squares using a skein for each swatch. I washed them and the grey cast and fading remained in the yarn. Part was salvageable for a hat and the rest will be used in combination with other yarn for pet pillows.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! What's her address?LOL I thought I was bad but that's a lot of wool.We she definitely needs someone to help her knit it up!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually I think my BIL needs to see these pics,he's always moaning at my sister for her stash of wool.Don't think he'd ever moan at her again! She has cupboard fulls of wool.She has converted a bedroom into a sewing room and my dad made her cupboards and shelves and it's more a wool room than a sewing room!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

think she should be on hoarders??? Just asking LOL


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

ladystarshine said:


> think she should be on hoarders??? Just asking LOL


If she was on hoarders I'd go and help her get rid of it lol


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

She has more yarn then some yarn shops! Lucky her for having the room to store it all!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

TOTALLY AWESOME :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> (Sigh)
> 
> Makes me happy just looking at it.


Amen :thumbup:


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG just OMG.


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Wherever Bonney lives I sure hope there are NO moths. If there are they would be huge with all that yarn to feast on!


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I kept buying full balls in a charity shop and asked where it kept coming from.They replied that a man was clearing his mum's house and she had a large bedroom full.So much he kept bringing some every week.Sadly, it's all gone now.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

swampygirl said:


> Holy Crap!!! Take a look at the size of this stash.
> Aren't you insanely green with envy????
> 
> Marcus Oakley writes .
> ...


Oh Wow !!!!!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

swampygirl said:


> Holy Crap!!! Take a look at the size of this stash.
> Aren't you insanely green with envy????
> 
> Marcus Oakley writes .
> ...


Oh Wow !!!!!!!


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

This week I went into my craft room at 10 pm and finished my project of organizing my yarn, just my yarn that is. Not the baby flannel for quilts, or the 6 big rubermaid containers full of cotton fabric, and finally went to bed at 8:00 am. I was so wound up and excited at having more than 250 skeins, not counting the jumbo skeins, of yarn. Wow. What in the world am I ever going to do with it. I bought when I was doing craft shows, but now that I am disabled, I cannot do as much. So, if anyone is in the market to buy some yarn, let me know what color and we can talk price. It is mostly Red Heart Super Saver. I have so much of it I have 8 oz skeins. I don't think they even make 8 oz anymore, do they? I think the variegated is 5 oz an the plain in 7 oz.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, she is the Queen of all stashes!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

no having a stash even this huge is not hoarding...the people on that show keep eyerything even the trash..


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Clions (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG!! :shock:


----------



## Clions (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG!! :shock:


----------

